# Secondary system has finally been completed



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

My secondary system has now been completed from a speaker purchase POV. It started with a trade of a Blackberry Torch for a pair of original PSB Alphas to be used as my left/right mains. I already had a sub, a PSB Subsonic 5 which was replaced by a Rythmik LV-12R in my main system. This put me on the road to complete the center and surround speakers.

I picked up PSB 100c center channel in July for $75 and a pair of B Tech stands for $20 to support the Alphas. I picked up a pair of Alpha Mites and another pair of stands for $140. I now have two complete systems.

What's cool is the 2nd system is built on left overs and used components found on Kijijji, a site selling used everything .


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice, sounds a bit like my bedroom system. Have you had a chance to listen to all the new used PSB's yet?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

nova said:


> Nice, sounds a bit like my bedroom system. Have you had a chance to listen to all the new used PSB's yet?


I used everything but the surrounds. Sounds great. I just picked them up last week and in the works of modifying a pair of stands to support them as well.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

nova said:


> Nice, sounds a bit like my bedroom system. Have you had a chance to listen to all the new used PSB's yet?


I finally had a chance to use the secondary system with all speakers in place and I'm happy with the sound given the non optimal speaker placement of the surrounds. However, I will need to move my DVD player from the bedroom to the secondary system to get Dolby Digital out. The DVD/VHS combo player has a digital coax line out and the Technics only accepts the fibre optic input (forgot the name for it at this point).


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Awesome. I'm pretty happy with my secondary system too, sometimes I think I enjoy it more than my main system.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

nova said:


> Awesome. I'm pretty happy with my secondary system too, sometimes I think I enjoy it more than my main system.


Thanks. I have pics of it here.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ems-equipment/70016-3dbs-ht-room-updates.html


----------

